# Insurance...



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

I just did some searching and wasnt able to come up with a whole lot for insurance to cover our a$$es while plowing. Unless I missed a grand thread somewhere I figure we might as well spill our guts and go from there. I dont know much about what I need or what its going to cost me, I am looking for a plow on my super duty and a motor grader for plowing HOA's and probably some parking lots and businesses. This will be my first year plowing on this scale or with a truck or grader so take it easy on me.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Theres alot of threads on this topic but you'll need
1. Commercial Auto Insurance
2. General Liability
3. Workers Comp Insurance
4. State Licensing

Depends on your state


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Call a insurance broker and not a single insurance company.The broker will be able to shop around for you.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Are you already in business? do you already have commercial insurance. If so talk to you agent about adding it to your existing policy.


----------



## Hoss4x4 (Aug 29, 2011)

The problem I am having is getting a quote before going into business.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hoss4x4;1302937 said:


> The problem I am having is getting a quote before going into business.


Why? Should only take a couple of days to get a quote.


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

How are you submitting proposals with out the slightest clue as to what your insurance rate will be? Rather difficult to calculate your hourly rate with a chunk of your operating cost missing... I'm not trying to be rude, I'm just saying.


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Tell your agent you want to change to a commercial policy for plowing and get new plates. They'll be glad to calculate the costs. Dont forget separate general liability and umbrella policy for those contracts.


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow, I appoligise. I some how miss read your post eirlier. I thought you were submitting proposals before checking on a policy. My bad. 
That said, a good insurence agent should be able to fudge some things like your EIN # and such to provide you with a quote so you will atleast have a ball park. Explain your situation to them. Most, now a days will bend over backward for your business. 
Welcome to the snow bizz.


----------

